# Should I get into kegging?



## theQuinny (28/7/18)

I seem to have issues with space ...


----------



## tanked84 (28/7/18)

Once you start kegging, you won’t look back.
Cleaning is easier.
Drinking is easier.
Something about pouring a beer from a tap feels good.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (28/7/18)

Yes


----------



## mashmaniac (28/7/18)

You've heard of the slippery slope right? Well kegging is that small cliff the just increase your rate of decent, though just another part of said slope.
Do it! You'll love it! Just try to keep the number of taps down to less than what the local Tavern has.


----------



## theQuinny (28/7/18)

Sorry... can't talk now... brew morning's about to get underway.


----------



## Weizguy (28/7/18)

You should not be asking,
*"Should I get into kegging?"*
but* "Why am I not kegging already?"*


----------



## Ronwales (28/7/18)

Weizguy said:


> You should not be asking,
> *"Should I get into kegging?"*
> but* "Why am I not kegging already?"*



I've been bottling for years and getting a kegerator today can't wait!


----------



## Mat B (28/7/18)

Yes. Kegging is so much easier, faster, better.


----------



## quadbox (28/7/18)

The only reason you shouldnt get in to kegging is if you're the sort of strange masochist who enjoys washing bottles


----------



## theQuinny (28/7/18)

I came home on Friday night with bottle washing paraphernalia ... (bottle tree & one of those spring operated rinsing thingos ...) 

The Missus says ... "Why don't we look at getting a new fridge, and you can use the old one for one of those kegorator things, what ever you call them ..."

Me: (Eeek !) "Really ?"

Missus: "Yeah, why not ... you're driving me mad with all these damn bottles ..."

Me: "I love you !"




This could be a wonderfully awesome keg fridge ...


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> I came home on Friday night with bottle washing paraphernalia ... (bottle tree & one of those spring operated rinsing thingos ...)
> 
> The Missus says ... "Why don't we look at getting a new fridge, and you can use the old one for one of those kegorator things, what ever you call them ..."
> 
> ...



Wish I had your wife!


----------



## kalbarluke (28/7/18)

Mat B said:


> Yes. Kegging is so much easier, faster, better.


+1. I bottled for many years more than I should have. It is a bit of an investment but so worth it.


----------



## theQuinny (28/7/18)

Oh .... and another "trick" I played on the Missus, I made a non-alc ginger beer about six weeks ago - not telling her about it ... Cracked one this arvo and said "try this".

Missus: "No ... I don't really feel like a drink this early in the afternoon..."

Me: "Don't worry ... wont hurt you."

Missus: "What is it?"

Me: "Smell !"

Missus: "Ooh, that's nice!"

Me: "You can keg that, you know ..."

Missus: "Hmmm ... that is nice !"

Working the magic ...


----------



## mashmaniac (28/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> I came home on Friday night with bottle washing paraphernalia ... (bottle tree & one of those spring operated rinsing thingos ...)
> 
> The Missus says ... "Why don't we look at getting a new fridge, and you can use the old one for one of those kegorator things, what ever you call them ..."
> 
> ...


That pic looks like the kitchen fridge.

Your a brave man.


----------



## Dun002 (28/7/18)

I'd rather wash one big 19lt bottle than 30 small 750ml bottles. Fill keg, cool, carbonate and enjoy.


----------



## Maheel (28/7/18)

kiss your wife, rub her feet and go find some kegs


----------



## Schikitar (29/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> The Missus says ... "Why don't we look at getting a new fridge, and you can use the old one for one of those kegorator things, what ever you call them ..."


My wife was pretty much exactly the same! So I started kegging a few months back (here's my short thread - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/another-kegging-for-a-beginner-thread.98078/), it's definitely easier than maintaining bottles and setting up the keggerator was far easier than I thought it was going to be! I haven't posted up any photos because, well, it's a white fridge with some taps on the door and some kegs inside.. not overly interesting!

It can be dangerous having beers on tap but far more convenient and a heck of a lot easier than managing bottles!!


----------



## mashmaniac (29/7/18)

Yep have to agree with Schikitar, I just get into trouble for not returning beer glasses to the shed where the kegs are.

Tips :
Don't go flow control taps, they sound easier to set up, but days end a standard tap on a balanced line will give a better and more consistent pour. Line length calculators are all over the net google is your friend.

Get longer shanks than needed, the excess inside the fridge will act as a heat sink, best to point a fan at them, it will keep the taps cold (colder than they would be at any rate).

Turn your gas off at the bottle after each session. Yes you should have already leak tested everything, but one oring on a post getting damaged could cost you a bottle of gas.

Aim to have a keg or two more than you have taps, blowing a keg and having nothing to replace it with is a real downer when the lads are around for the footy.


----------



## stewy (29/7/18)

Yes. 
You should also store your beer in the fridge if you want it to taste as good as possible


----------



## Brewno Marz (29/7/18)

mashmaniac said:


> Tips :
> Don't go flow control taps, they sound easier to set up, but days end a standard tap on a balanced line will give a better and more consistent pour. Line length calculators are all over the net google is your friend.
> 
> Turn your gas off at the bottle after each session. Yes you should have already leak tested everything, but one oring on a post getting damaged could cost you a bottle of gas.



Flow control taps: better to have them and not need them, than need them and not have them. Good choice when getting into kegging for the first time. You will overcarb a keg from time to time, or you may not like all the excess tubing in your way when you change out a keg (probably more relevant for a keezer). Once you have everything sorted and have repeatability nailed in regard to level of carbonation, then your can sell you FC taps and replace with non-FC.

Not sure about turning the gas bottle off after a session. This tip is at odds with the FC taps view. Take time to get ALL your tubing right, not just the liquid side. Also, let’s say you only drink a beer or two with dinner during the week and turn the gas off except when serving and you have put in a fresh keg to chill and carbonate - it will take forever to carbonate Then again, you could quick carb, but then you would want FC taps as the chances of overcarbonating have just increased dramatically.


----------



## theQuinny (29/7/18)

mashmaniac said:


> That pic looks like the kitchen fridge.
> 
> Your a brave man.




Yep - that's the kitchen fridge 

Trouble is ... I have to replace it with something better ... so I think the Missus played me a little into getting a new kitchen fridge ... 


Thanks for all the replies boys, 



Dun002 said:


> I'd rather wash one big 19lt bottle than 30 small 750ml bottles. Fill keg, cool, carbonate and enjoy



Yep ... I'm over washing bottles ... 



Maheel said:


> kiss your wife, rub her feet and go find some kegs



Partially Done ... just need to get the kegs ...  

Maybe, If I can get my tax done ... this will all come together nicely ...




Schikitar said:


> setting up the keggerator was far easier than I thought it was going to be!



I hope so ... I'm going to try to make it look a little smicko ... see how we go... - I almost have aproval for a small bar.



mashmaniac said:


> Don't go flow control taps, they sound easier to set up, but days end a standard tap on a balanced line will give a better and more consistent pour. Line length calculators are all over the net google is your friend.



Thankyou for your advice ... I have read a lot on taps. Now I need to figure out a good tap to use. I know there's plenty of advice on here, but if you feel like giving a sugestion that would be great ...


----------



## theQuinny (29/7/18)

Brewno Marz said:


> Not sure about turning the gas bottle off after a session. This tip is at odds with the FC taps view. Take time to get ALL your tubing right, not just the liquid side. Also, let’s say you only drink a beer or two with dinner during the week and turn the gas off except when serving and you have put in a fresh keg to chill and carbonate - it will take forever to carbonate Then again, you could quick carb, but then you would want FC taps as the chances of overcarbonating have just increased dramatically.




I'm guessing this will come with experience ... thanks for the comments


----------



## mashmaniac (29/7/18)

Brewno Marz said:


> Not sure about turning the gas bottle off after a session. This tip is at odds with the FC taps view.


Commercial pubs and hotels, no FC, and they disconnect gas every night. I was a cellarman and Bar keep for years, I still went perlic FC's when I built my first keezer (they were all the rage). Yes you can pour an over carbed beer with them, or at higher pressure than line length allows, but that beer goes pretty flat pretty quick. The turbulence created by the FC mechanism also messes with beers that are perfectly carbed. Line messes are easily fixed by setting a coil (spring) in each line.


----------



## Brewno Marz (29/7/18)

mashmaniac said:


> Commercial pubs and hotels, no FC, and they disconnect gas every night. I was a cellarman and Bar keep for years, I still went perlic FC's when I built my first keezer (they were all the rage). Yes you can pour an over carbed beer with them, or at higher pressure than line length allows, but that beer goes pretty flat pretty quick. The turbulence created by the FC mechanism also messes with beers that are perfectly carbed. Line messes are easily fixed by setting a coil (spring) in each line.


Commercial kegs are carbonated to a specification. Easy to set the resistance to get a good pour and no impact if you disconnect every night. I force carb in my keezer, which means I need gas on all the time. I agree with your advice, except for someone new to kegging with all the variables we experience in the aussie craft brewing environment, FC makes sense.


----------



## JDW81 (30/7/18)

mashmaniac said:


> Yes you can pour an over carbed beer with them, or at higher pressure than line length allows, but that beer goes pretty flat pretty quick. The turbulence created by the FC mechanism also messes with beers that are perfectly carbed. Line messes are easily fixed by setting a coil (spring) in each line.



I'm not sure I agree with the beer going flat if it's been poured through a flow control tap. I've got flow control taps and have no such trouble. I have <1m of beer line from each keg to tap (due to a tightly fitted out fridge), and use the flow control mechanism in the same manner that others use longer lines. Each flow restrictor is set for each particular beer that comes out of that tap, and the carbonation (and head) is perfect from first to last sip. 

For mine the main advantage of flow control taps is you can drastically reduce the amount of line in your keg fridge/keezer, and not have to worry about poor foam. The other advantage I have found with them is during the hot weather when the taps are at room temp (particularly useful for me as my keg fridge lives in my garage, which gets freakin hot during the summer). You can run the first 1/4 of the pour with full restriction until the taps cool down, the open up to normal when cold. Means you don't get excessive foam if you're only pouring the odd beer during hot weather.

I'd recommend FC taps every time based on my experience.

JD


----------



## Rocker1986 (30/7/18)

Agreed with above, I've not had any problems with beer going flat or anything from my FC taps either. They've been in use on the kegerator for 3 years and I imagine they'll continue to be in use for years to come as well.


----------



## shacked (30/7/18)

Hmmm perhaps I'm regressive but I've been bottling a lot more beer these days. With most of my beers being Belgiany or sour or funky, I've had a hard time trying to replicate the bottle conditioned flavor with kegs. I've tried adding priming sugar to the keg, leaving warm and then chilling and serving on tap but I could pick it out of a triangle test every time.

If you are into lagers or hoppy beers then I'd say kegging is a must do!!


----------



## Thurston Forabrew (30/7/18)

Really happy to be kegging. There is the little issue of being able to top up your glass constantly so you don't actually know how many beers you've sunk. But, when I say issue, I mean first world issue.

The initial cost to set up can be a big hit for some. You can get second hand kegs, 2 for the price of 1 new one. Get seal kits to doctor them up for between 6 and 10 bucks each and they'll serve you well. Also, the price of new kegs is really competitive at the moment so you can save some money there, where just a year ago the price was WAY higher!

Once you're up and going you'll find having the CO2 around in your brewery will actually give you some excellent advantages in your processes. You can push beer from vessel to vessel anaerobically, you can blanket and purge your beer after additions. You can also easily add a bottling tool to your keg systems so that you can fill a few bottles with carbonated beer. The beer gun is great for this and the T-type bottle filler is pretty simple as well.


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

Thanks for that Thurston ... 

I was looking at kegland, They have 19L kegs for $98 +10 delivery - that seems about as cheap as I can find. (or second hand for around $50...)


Q


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

So ... to get the ball rolling, I'm thinking of getting a couple of these:

https://www.kegland.com.au/19l-ball-lock-keg-brand-new-594.html

I can't afford to get the whole kit in one go so It'll be a few pieces at a time ...



Q


----------



## Ronwales (31/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> So ... to get the ball rolling, I'm thinking of getting a couple of these:
> 
> https://www.kegland.com.au/19l-ball-lock-keg-brand-new-594.html
> 
> ...


Where are you from mate? In perth someone is selling second hand ones for 50


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

Brisbane mate. I also saw second hand ones on kegland for around the same price ... Their new ones have a 5 year warranty - I'm trying to be a bit of a clean fanatic, so I thought I'd go new...

Did you see that kegorator with 6 kegs go for $500 bucks in Victoria? Bargain ...


----------



## Ronwales (31/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> Brisbane mate. I also saw second hand ones on kegland for around the same price ... Their new ones have a 5 year warranty - I'm trying to be a bit of a clean fanatic, so I thought I'd go new...
> 
> Did you see that kegorator with 6 kegs go for $500 bucks in Victoria? Bargain ...


No I didn't, that is a bargain! 
I just got my first kegerator second hand off a mate. Got it for 200 with 3 kegs!!! Got 1st batch of beer carbonating at the moment, can't wait. So many bargains on gumtree


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

Lucky bugger


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

Can someone tell me (roughly) how tall is a 6kg CO2 bottle is with gauges attached? Trying to figure out the required fridge dimensions ...


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

Actually ... scratch that. I'll figure out a way to put the bottle outside the fridge.


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

Pulled the trigger ...

Bought two of these:

https://www.kegland.com.au/19l-ball-lock-keg-brand-new-594.html



mashmaniac said:


> You've heard of the slippery slope right? Well kegging is that small cliff the just increase your rate of decent, though just another part of said slope.
> Do it! You'll love it! Just try to keep the number of taps down to less than what the local Tavern has.




Resistance is futile ... 

Q


----------



## Brewno Marz (31/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> So ... to get the ball rolling, I'm thinking of getting a couple of these:
> 
> https://www.kegland.com.au/19l-ball-lock-keg-brand-new-594.html
> 
> ...


I recently bought two second hand kegs from Kegland. The order was placed on a Friday and delivered Monday to Brisbane. Couldn’t fault the customer service or the kegs. In fact the kegs were in very good condition and far better than expected. I started with 2 kegs...now have 12...


----------



## theQuinny (31/7/18)

12?


----------



## koshari (31/7/18)

You wont regret this quinnie. Lives aboit to tet a little bit easier.


----------



## Ronwales (31/7/18)

Brewno Marz said:


> I recently bought two second hand kegs from Kegland. The order was placed on a Friday and delivered Monday to Brisbane. Couldn’t fault the customer service or the kegs. In fact the kegs were in very good condition and far better than expected. I started with 2 kegs...now have 12...


12 that's freaking crazy


----------



## Beir Hearder (31/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> Thanks for that Thurston ...
> 
> I was looking at kegland, They have 19L kegs for $98 +10 delivery - that seems about as cheap as I can find. (or second hand for around $50...)
> 
> ...


Keg King have the second hand ones for much less than that


----------



## Brewno Marz (31/7/18)

theQuinny said:


> 12?



It’s that slippery slope...


----------



## mashmaniac (31/7/18)

Ronwales said:


> 12 that's freaking crazy


NO.... 14 is crazy... just ask my wife
And I'm not counting the 3 kegmenters that have at times been tapped at cold crash because there were no kegs to transfer to. You know what 14 is crazy, I need more.


----------



## Boxcar (1/8/18)

If you're bottling, you might as well be buying beer from someone else. "Keg or nothing" is how I feel about homebrew.


----------



## theQuinny (1/8/18)

Ok - kegs are sorted ... now can we have a lively discussion about taps ... 

I'm not sure I gained much from the FC vs non-FC conversation earlier, so I thought I'd go non-FC and hope for the best ... 

So far I'm looking at UltraTap, Perlick & Intertap ... probably in that order. Ultratap around $42 (tap only), Perlick $90 odd. Intertap around $32 ... 

I bought three 19L kegs, so I thought two kegs in the fridge - with the option of adding a nine litre down the track somewhere - so initially buying two taps.

I'm installing through a fridge door which is around 50 - 60mm thick, so it appears all three brands have 100mm shanks available. All the other fittings required appear to be the same whatever tap I choose.

Price does matter a little, but if the Perlick's are the ducks berries - then they're not out of the question.

Thanks for any help offered.



Q


----------



## Thurston Forabrew (1/8/18)

When are you going to buy your taps Quinny?


----------



## Lorenzo99 (1/8/18)

mashmaniac said:


> Yep have to agree with Schikitar, I just get into trouble for not returning beer glasses to the shed where the kegs are.
> 
> Tips :
> Don't go flow control taps, they sound easier to set up, but days end a standard tap on a balanced line will give a better and more consistent pour. Line length calculators are all over the net google is your friend.
> ...


Agree with all but flow control taps. I started without them for a couple years before going perlick ss flow control best money spent bottle straight from the tap and full control over pour, i highly recommend good quality flow control taps. I vote perlick


----------



## malt and barley blues (1/8/18)

Keep off the flow control, I have now got the Ultra tap, best thing I have ever bought.


----------



## theQuinny (1/8/18)

Thurston Forabrew said:


> When are you going to buy your taps Quinny?



Well, I guess logically - that was the next few pieces to buy - probably next pay...



Lorenzo99 said:


> Agree with all but flow control taps. I started without them for a couple years before going perlick ss flow control best money spent bottle straight from the tap and full control over pour, i highly recommend good quality flow control taps. I vote perlick


vs


malt and barley blues said:


> keep off the flow control, I have now got the Ultra tap, best thing I have ever bought.




See my issue here


----------



## Clevohead (1/8/18)

I just went intertap, I figured it all comes down to how well you set up all your lines pressures etc... I am yet to pour a beer just in the process of getting my equipment as you are, will keep you posted if I beat you to the first pour


----------



## malt and barley blues (1/8/18)

Ultra tap has only recently been released, over the years I have had a few different taps but this one, and considering the price point is a brilliant tap, ok you may have to replace o rings occasionally but that is all, glad to be rid of my intertaps.


----------



## theQuinny (1/8/18)

Clevohead said:


> I just went intertap, I figured it all comes down to how well you set up all your lines pressures etc... I am yet to pour a beer just in the process of getting my equipment as you are, will keep you posted if I beat you to the first pour




Good stuff mate 

A bit hard to know which way to go ... I guess I'm lucky in that I've got two thumbs up from the missus ... so I just want it work out smoothly.


I'm guessing this stuff is next:


----------



## rude (1/8/18)

Ah yes get into kegging mate because its grouse mate


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/8/18)

You're gonna get 400 different opinions on what the best taps are because everyone has their own favorites. Personally, I like my flow control because I don't have room for shitloads of beer line inside my kegerator, it would just be a mess and a fuckin pain in the arse removing and replacing kegs. I feel they give me more flexibility as well being able to control the pour rate at the tap itself. They pour just fine, they can be cleaned easily without dismantling them (I dismantled a couple of mine recently after two and a half years in place and they were clean as a whistle inside). On the other hand, if you set up and balance the system correctly, you will do just fine with non-FC taps as well. It's really up to you which way you go.


----------



## Lorenzo99 (2/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> Well, I guess logically - that was the next few pieces to buy - probably next pay...
> 
> 
> vs
> ...


VS original std cheap chrome plated for 6 months than perlick non flow control. i only had 1 tap for a few years as soon as i bought the perlick flow control (for my second tap) i replaced my non flow control with flow control. Kegging is great cant beat it, but when ever you want to take beers to a bbq or enter a comp it is impossible to fill bottles without flow control taps. sure you can buy a bottle filler or a growler attachment but with flow control taps you dont need any of that just adjust flow and fill as many bottles as you want without foaming. I would be curious to hear the reasons behind every ones opinions on why not to go flow control? personally i can not see 1 single reason why you would not. Also the first pour of the day the tap will be a bit warmer so beer tends to foam more not with flow control taps it doesnt. (this is even a bigger issue if your fridge is outside in a brew shed ect due to hotter temps) I get perlick and flow control is the most expensive option but you do get what you pay for and if i had bought them first time it would of been cheaper. A mate of mine has intertap flow control for about 6 months and they seem ok he has had no issues so far but the perlick`s just feel a little nicer (smoother action) again my opinion.


----------



## theQuinny (2/8/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> I like my flow control because I don't have room for shitloads of beer line inside my kegerator, it would just be a mess and a fuckin pain in the arse removing and replacing kegs.



Yes - this is good info ... and something I failed to consider in the choice of tap. - I ordered a pair of non F/C ultrataps (but not paid for yet ...)

I want to store my CO2 bottle outside the fridge (6kg). I'm guessing I'm going to need to run two lengths of line to each keg in the fridge.

I'll mostly pour pale ales & lagers, so for 4mm ID lines @12 psi, I'd need about 2 metres each (which would be a bit of a ******* mess inside the fridge as quoted ...) With my method I'd be able to leave much of the line coiled up outside the fridge ...

Do those numbers sound about correct?


Thanks,

Q


----------



## theQuinny (2/8/18)

Lorenzo99 said:


> Kegging is great cant beat it, but when ever you want to take beers to a bbq or enter a comp it is impossible to fill bottles without flow control taps. sure you can buy a bottle filler or a growler attachment but with flow control taps you dont need any of that just adjust flow and fill as many bottles as you want without foaming.



Another point that I hadn't considered ... thanks for the info.

Maybe I'll consider going flow control ...


----------



## Rocker1986 (2/8/18)

I have my gas bottle outside the fridge, connected to a four way manifold, with three lines running in through the back of the fridge to the three kegs and a spare fourth line outside for purging etc. You only need one gas line per keg. None of these lines is 2 metres, I cut them to different lengths depending on which keg they run to. They just run straight in, no coiling. 

The beer lines are about 2.2m long, coiled up and held with cable ties. The coils just sit on top of the kegs with a short length going to the tap shanks in the font, obviously the other end connected to the kegs. I wouldn't want any longer than that though, which I'd need with non FC taps; my lines are 5mm ID.


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

Thanks mate - great info ...

So I don't need one of these for two kegs ?:

https://www.kegland.com.au/mkiii-regulator-bump-guard-gauge-cage-gauge-guard.html



Instead I can get:

https://www.kegland.com.au/mk-ii-dual-gauge-multi-gas-regulator.html

...and one of these:

https://www.kegland.com.au/4-output...ith-check-valves-1-4inch-thread-6mm-barb.html


----------



## Rocker1986 (3/8/18)

This is how mine is set up. The long line runs from the regulator to the end of the manifold with those other lines heading into the kegs. 
You can use a dual pressure regulator but it's not really necessary unless you want different beers at different carbonation levels. 
One thing I'd suggest with the manifold is to take all the valves and other threaded parts out and coat them with thread sealant or silicone then put them back in, they have a tendency to leak gas otherwise.


----------



## JDW81 (3/8/18)

Yep, unless you want to carbonate at different pressures for different styles then you only need a single regulator. If you're running >1 keg, you'll need a manifold (or line splitter).


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

Excellent - Thanks boys ... I think I'm finally getting this


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

Ok - all bits n pieces ordered ... I ended up going the ultra taps - just need to get a CO2 bottle. Happy days


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (3/8/18)

The first reg that you posted is if you want 2 different pressures for different kegs, some styles might like a higher carbonation level. The second reg will supply that 4 way manifold, then you run a line from each valve to your kegs. If you get that manifold connect it up and then submerge it in a bucket under pressure to check for leaks. I had a leak where one of the valves screw in, just took it out and used a thread sealing compound to seal it. If you're only going to use 3 of them get yourself a plug that kegland sell too, https://www.kegland.com.au/1-4-inch-bsp-stainless-hex-plug.html removes the chance of a leaky valve as these aren't the best quality.


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

Thanks mate - Rocker also mentioned leaks on the manifold... I would assume gas grade Teflon plumbing tape would do the job ?

Also reading the details on the manifold, you get a bit of a pressure loss & says to run the regulator a few PSI than what you would expect ... is that right?

From Kegland website:

_"Please note that due to the check valve mechanism there is about a 2 psi pressure drop over the ball valves in these manifolds. You will need to set the pressure on the regulator about 2 psi higher than the desired pressure in the keg."_


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

Delivery !


----------



## Skillz (3/8/18)

Shiny.
You wont look back


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

I'm like a kid with a new toy 

Can't wait for all the bits to arrive !


----------



## Rocker1986 (3/8/18)

I tried Teflon tape on my manifold and it did **** all, but I don't know if it was gas grade or not. Sealed them all up with silicone about 3 years ago and haven't had a problem since. If I get another one at some stage I'll be doing the same even if it isn't leaking, just in case it starts at some point.

I believe that's true about the pressure drop off. I have mine set to about 13-14psi aiming for about 11 into the kegs. Seems to be accurate as the carbonation appears the same as it did when I didn't have the manifold and had the pressure at 10-11psi on the regulator. In any case it works for me.

I thought about a dual regulator for when I have stouts and porters in there, but I found that they carbonated less than other lighter styles at the same pressure, which was awesome because I didn't have to change anything about my system and the carbonation was perfect.


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

Damn ... forgot to order a drip tray ...


----------



## theQuinny (3/8/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> I tried Teflon tape on my manifold and it did **** all



This ?

https://www.bunnings.com.au/enduraseal-50ml-liquid-threadseal_p4920453


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (3/8/18)

I used this stuff, https://www.bunnings.com.au/loxeal-50ml-thread-sealant-58-11-anaerobic-adh

It was suggested by pnutapper who does installs of beverage equipment. I re-did all the connections. I did look at the cheaper option but thought this is the stuff they the professional uses so I'll use it.


----------



## Rocker1986 (3/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> This ?
> 
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/enduraseal-50ml-liquid-threadseal_p4920453


Not sure if it's the same stuff or not, can't get the link to load, but something like the above suggestion I think would be better. At least then you only have to do it once.

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Quokka42 (3/8/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> Not sure if it's the same stuff or not, can't get the link to load, but something like the above suggestion I think would be better. At least then you only have to do it once.
> 
> Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


The Loctite grey (can't remember the number) pipe sealant is the correct type to use for these fittings. It is food grade and capable of filling more than teflon tape, whereas these should actually be a tapered pipe thread.


----------



## lespaul (4/8/18)

A little bit of shameless plug (sorry), but ive got my kegging setup listed in the AHB Marketplace for those in Brisbane.


----------



## Rocker1986 (4/8/18)

Quokka42 said:


> The Loctite grey (can't remember the number) pipe sealant is the correct type to use for these fittings. It is food grade and capable of filling more than teflon tape, whereas these should actually be a tapered pipe thread.


Yes, I didn't use Teflon tape on mine. I did try it initially but gave up pretty quickly. It's great on my urn fittings though haha. I ended up using some kind of white silicone which stopped the leak. I dunno if it's food grade or not but it hasn't caused any problems. I suppose it's not coming in contact with the beer anyway.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (4/8/18)

The other advantage of the non fc taps is you can use the self closing spring.

I recieved an angry text this morning while I was at work saying that I can't keep my mini keg in the fridge anymore as the other half bumped the tap and got sprayed with foam (the keg blew last night and I didn't take it out). So I'm in the dog house atm.


----------



## munta (4/8/18)

I was using a crappy plastic party tap when I first set up my kegs, some how got stuck slightly open. Woke up next morning with 10 litres of beer all over floor. Lucky it wasn't a full keg I guess


----------



## theQuinny (8/8/18)

another step closer ...


----------



## theQuinny (8/8/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> I recieved an angry text this morning while I was at work saying that I can't keep my mini keg in the fridge anymore as the other half bumped the tap and got sprayed with foam (the keg blew last night and I didn't take it out). So I'm in the dog house atm.





munta said:


> I was using a crappy plastic party tap when I first set up my kegs, some how got stuck slightly open. Woke up next morning with 10 litres of beer all over floor. Lucky it wasn't a full keg I guess




Both stories, a little funny & a little sad at the same time


----------



## theQuinny (9/8/18)

Ok, I searched ... my search generated 10 pages of results. After going through the first five pages and google, I'm going to ask...

I'm looking for a drip tray that will fit on a fridge door that is curved. I saw the magnetic tool tray holders etc, but I'd like to keep with the stainless bar look if possible (I'm trying to impress the missus, remember). 

I thought I could get a backing plate 3D printed with a flat surface on one side & slight curve on the other to match the door... I guess I could shape a nice piece of timber as well for that matter. I'm using 100mm shanks, so I don't have a lot of space to play with.

Ideas ?


Q


----------



## theQuinny (10/8/18)

On the topic of kegging ... mate at work & I were talking... (at the moment, I'm extract / boil brew & he's FWK) 

May I ask a question?

If I bottle with a few carb drops in 750ml PET bottles, my understanding is carbonation is done in about a week or so. You wouldn't even think of drinking it at a week. I've tried, it's horrible. I always leave them for at least six weeks before trying one ...

I'm just about to do my first keg. How does forced carb make the beer drinkable in a few days? I don't get that bit ... 

(by the way - my kegs are from kegland ...

just jokes )


Q


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/8/18)

Beer conditions faster in kegs than bottles, and you don't have the secondary fermentation step if you're using a gas cylinder to carbonate them. That said, I usually don't drink mine in a few days unless the keg goes on gas as soon as I fill it which doesn't happen often, but I have found that they improve a lot quicker. 

If I put one in straight away, it's usually carbonated by the next evening and I do drink it, but I can tell it needs a bit of time. A week or so later and it's much better.


----------



## mashmaniac (11/8/18)

How curved is the door? I just used one of the 40cm ones from KK, my fridge door has a very slight curve but I just have my mounting screws sitting out a tiny bit more. I could tighten the up to pull the stainless tight to the fridge but hasn't been an issue. Linky


----------



## theQuinny (11/8/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> Beer conditions faster in kegs than bottles



Thanks Rocker. I'm about to do my first keg this afternoon.




mashmaniac said:


> I just used one of the 40cm ones from KK



Yep MM - that looks the way to go ... Thanks for the link.


----------



## theQuinny (11/8/18)

Damn ... just went to put the regulator on the bottle ... with the $100's worth of spanners I have in the shed - not one big enough for the reg ...

What is it 28mm by the ruler ? - and I was already at Bunnings this morning... damn.


[Edit] Crisis averted ... found a dodgy shifter in the missus tool box ...


----------



## mashmaniac (11/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> Damn ... just went to put the regulator on the bottle ... with the $100's worth of spanners I have in the shed - not one big enough for the reg ...
> 
> What is it 28mm by the ruler ? - and I was already at Bunnings this morning... damn.


I use my larger shifters for this.


----------



## Rocker1986 (11/8/18)

Yeah shifter is my choice for that too


----------



## theQuinny (11/8/18)

All sorted ! ... thanks boys ...


----------



## theQuinny (11/8/18)

Today was the day that I fell in love with kegging ...

What a wonderful experience ...












Now I have to get the fridge sorted out ...


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (11/8/18)

You want to get the keg cold as it will take a long time to absorb the c02


----------



## theQuinny (12/8/18)

Yep ... One minor flaw in my plan ... I haven't got the fridge ready yet.


----------



## koshari (12/8/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> You want to get the keg cold as it will take a long time to absorb the c02


I just throw in 80grams of dex in a syrup at kegging. Gives it a good amount of carbonation after a few weeks. Only time i use dex.


----------



## Rocker1986 (13/8/18)

I wouldn't bother with dex but you might as well take the keg off the gas now anyway. Wait until it goes into the fridge then put it back on again.


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> Wait until it goes into the fridge then put it back on again.



Yep - that's what I've done.


----------



## EalingDrop (13/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> Today was the day that I fell in love with kegging ...
> 
> What a wonderful experience ...
> 
> ...




You could also do a close transfer to minimise oxidation by hooking the gas on the corny to the fermenter. As the corny fills up with beer the Co2 from your corny (pre purged with Co2), will fill the void in the fermenter.


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

That looks interesting ... is the keg just purged with CO2? i.e. @ 0 psi (for want of a better expression).
What sort of fitting is that on the fermenter? I guess it wouldn't matter - if the tube just the same size as the air lock grommet ...


Q


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

Taps arrived today !


----------



## EalingDrop (13/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> That looks interesting ... is the keg just purged with CO2? i.e. @ 0 psi (for want of a better expression).
> What sort of fitting is that on the fermenter? I guess it wouldn't matter - if the tube just the same size as the air lock grommet ...
> 
> 
> Q



The Co2 purging comes out through the liquid post, pushing all the sanitiser out till it's '0 psi, or no pressure'. Then the gas disconnects are connected as pictured.

Top of fermenter: Bung>Silicon tube (flexible for a nice air tight fit) > Carbonation Cap> Gas Disconnect
Bottom of fermenter: Vinyl tube> Hose Clips (as the Grainfather conical tap is very big ) > Liquid Disconnect


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

Excellent ! Thanks for the info - that makes sense.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> Taps arrived today !
> 
> View attachment 113210


Guarantee you will not be disappointed.


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Guarantee you will not be disappointed.




Don't you go stinking up my thread...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> Don't you go stinking up my thread...


Its not me its them. Enjoy the taps.


----------



## garage_life (13/8/18)

Weizguy said:


> You should not be asking,
> *"Should I get into kegging?"*
> but* "Why am I not kegging already?"*


I ask myself that every time I bottle. Or clean. Or sanitise. Or run out of caps...


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

garage_life said:


> I ask myself that every time I bottle. Or clean. Or sanitise. Or run out of caps...




You know you want to do it ...


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

So, just for fun, I thought I'd test my new co2 bottle ... I put a piece of tube with a gas disconnect on one end - connected to the regulator on the other end. Turned on the bottle & adjusted the pressure on the low gauge to 20 psi - the high pressure was reading 600 odd psi ... 

Then I turned the bottle off and left it for 24 hours ... Obviously I have a leak somewhere, as the high pressure is reading zero, but the low pressure is still around 15 - 16 psi.

What is that telling me ?



Q


----------



## garage_life (13/8/18)

theQuinny said:


> You know you want to do it ...


Don't have to convince me! 
Missus has given the all clear but now my chesty with a controller is full of food for the first time ever! 
I guess now I need a 4th fridge for dispensing and conditioning. It never ends!


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (13/8/18)

Yes Q, sounds like a leak, spray all the fittings with detergent or starsan ants look for bubbles.


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

garage_life said:


> Missus has given the all clear but now my chesty with a controller is full of food for the first time ever!




Invite all the SEQ members around for a BBQ ... We'll have that chesty empty in no time ...


----------



## theQuinny (13/8/18)

FarsideOfCrazy said:


> Yes Q, sounds like a leak, spray all the fittings with detergent or starsan ants look for bubbles.



Roger that ... will do.


----------



## Schikitar (14/8/18)

I made a stupid mistake, I keg hopped a Red IPA with one of those hop big hop tubes you hang from under the lid - my brother was hassling me about getting him a few samples so I got home from the pub the night after I kegged it and decided I'd speed up the force carb by putting the keg on it's side and rocking it gently for a couple minutes. You may see where I'm going next but I forgot about the hop tube, it wasn't until a minute or so in I heard the rattling and I can only assume the lid had come off. Now every beer I pour has hop particles in it, hazy AF, it's kinda gross and I think I'll tip it out, don't make this same beginners mistake (I should have used a hop sock like I did in the other keg probably)!


----------



## mashmaniac (14/8/18)

After years of many different set ups keezers and fridges, some I still have , my favourite is an upside-down 500L (odd), it'll fit six kegs(no hump in the way), I have 4 taps on it, and usually try to have two kegs filled and waiting . The freezer section is used for hops and Yeast, and the kids ice blocks in summer. No matter what size you go, the upside-down has big plusses in it's favour, and can be found at the right price on the usual sites, I picked the 500L up for $60 and it needed a fan replacing another $20.

$0.02


----------



## munta (14/8/18)

Schikitar said:


> I made a stupid mistake, I keg hopped a Red IPA with one of those hop big hop tubes you hang from under the lid - my brother was hassling me about getting him a few samples so I got home from the pub the night after I kegged it and decided I'd speed up the force carb by putting the keg on it's side and rocking it gently for a couple minutes. You may see where I'm going next but I forgot about the hop tube, it wasn't until a minute or so in I heard the rattling and I can only assume the lid had come off. Now every beer I pour has hop particles in it, hazy AF, it's kinda gross and I think I'll tip it out, don't make this same beginners mistake (I should have used a hop sock like I did in the other keg probably)!



Don't drink and carb! [emoji23][emoji482][emoji481]


----------



## theQuinny (15/8/18)

Change of plan ....









Looks like I'm going keezer ...

142L posted on gumtree today - $170, brand new still in the box - half a kilometre from my house ... fits two 19L kegs + a 9.5 .... and a 6Kg gas bottle if I put a small collar on the top.


----------



## theQuinny (18/8/18)

A question if I may ...

When I have bottled previously with carb drops - (750ml PET bottles) , I wouldn't try them for four to six weeks - let them sit on the shelf... 

The word I'm looking for is "ageing" ...

I now have two kegs sitting un-carbonated, waiting for me to finish my keezer project. 

I understand carbonation ... and I understand kegging is different to bottling ... Is the ageing process happening in my un-carbed kegs ?

To be be more specific ... If my kegs sit for 4 weeks, and force carb them - will that be favourable ?

Dunno ... any assistance appreciated ...


Q


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/8/18)

They will condition carbonated or not. I often leave kegs sitting uncarbed for a week or two or three, they're usually better by then than if I drink them straight away.

Interestingly, I just put a keg of pale ale in to carbonate on Wednesday after it had been sitting for about 3.5 weeks at room temperature, by Thursday night it was chilled and ready so I tried a glass and it had some weird flavor in it. By Friday night that flavor had disappeared. I don't know what it was but the beer is tasting great now.


----------



## theQuinny (20/8/18)

Thankyou Sir Rocker ...


----------



## theQuinny (20/8/18)

One thing I will not miss about bottling ... as you saw in a previous post, I have my bottles on a shelf system, all labelled with beer description, date of manufacture ... ABV etc, etc ... blah, blah ... I go in and pick a few off the shelf whack them in the fridge. By the time I get around to drinking them, I have no idea what they are. 

As a new brewer, I'm experimenting with hops, basing them on a basic American Pale recipe. I'm thinking hmmm - that's nice beer - but have no idea what it is ... 



Kegs - labelled


----------



## Thomas Wood (21/8/18)

Rocker1986 said:


> They will condition carbonated or not. I often leave kegs sitting uncarbed for a week or two or three, they're usually better by then than if I drink them straight away.


I just kegged my first beer last night, but didn't have a regulator so haven't carbed yet. I transferred from the spigot on my fermenter down into the bottom of the keg through some tubing. There was no splashing, but I could hear glugging through the fermenter, and when my IPA reached the top of the keg there was a thin layer of foam. I've sealed the keg up but now I am worried I have oxidised the crap out of it. Thoughts?


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/8/18)

Thomas Wood said:


> I just kegged my first beer last night, but didn't have a regulator so haven't carbed yet. I transferred from the spigot on my fermenter down into the bottom of the keg through some tubing. There was no splashing, but I could hear glugging through the fermenter, and when my IPA reached the top of the keg there was a thin layer of foam. I've sealed the keg up but now I am worried I have oxidised the crap out of it. Thoughts?


Mine often do that and I don't seem to get any oxidation from it, but I do purge with CO2 before and after filling the keg. I don't think it would be considered best practice though and when I buy a house next year I might look into some other options since I won't be moving again and can have a more permanent setup. I'll be looking at as close to a closed transfer as possible, likely by connecting the transfer hose to a liquid disconnect attached to the beer out post. I'll be interested to see if I can notice any difference.


----------



## theQuinny (21/8/18)

Yep - that's what I'm going to try next ... see post number 97 in this thread... (page 5)


----------



## Clevohead (21/8/18)

I just went with pre-and post fill purges on the kegs when I transferred, I just used a hose from tap to bottom of keg, no splashing and once brew is above hose it is a very gentle fill, with the pre-purge you can see the carbon dioxide as a mist when you open the keg, it looks pretty cool as you fill and it just spills out the keg as it fills keeping a cushion of gas on top of the brew and away from atmosphere.
Unless you are going to shelve a keg for several months, I don't think the little (if any) exposure you may possibly get to atmosphere would make much difference in the short term with the fact you are generally drinking a keg within a fortnight of racking it, or I will be any way.

I wasted some time and gas trying to keep my kegs while they were shelved for a month while I compiled my gear at 12psi in an attempt to have them carbbed ready to drink, I was putting 12psi in every day (I remembered) as I only had 1 gas fitting and 2 kegs. Any way it done FA, once y Keezer was built, and I chilled the kegs and tapped them they were still flat. They have improved greatly since Friday, but still leave some to be desired at the moment as they still don't hold a very good head at the moment. But Each day I have a sample, and each day they get a little better with the gas on 24/7.

Picture of my rig, as I beat you to first pour 







Note: That looks like a good head, but 3 min later it had dissipated.


----------



## laxation (21/8/18)

Schikitar said:


> I made a stupid mistake, I keg hopped a Red IPA with one of those hop big hop tubes you hang from under the lid - my brother was hassling me about getting him a few samples so I got home from the pub the night after I kegged it and decided I'd speed up the force carb by putting the keg on it's side and rocking it gently for a couple minutes. You may see where I'm going next but I forgot about the hop tube, it wasn't until a minute or so in I heard the rattling and I can only assume the lid had come off. Now every beer I pour has hop particles in it, hazy AF, it's kinda gross and I think I'll tip it out, don't make this same beginners mistake (I should have used a hop sock like I did in the other keg probably)!


Let it sit so everything drops, then bend the dip tube up a bit, or chop some of it off.
Learned this just last week with a very stuck keg!


----------



## Weizguy (8/9/18)

garage_life said:


> Don't have to convince me!
> Missus has given the all clear but now my chesty with a controller is full of food for the first time ever!
> I guess now I need a 4th fridge for dispensing and conditioning. It never ends!


What????
I have 4 fridges for beer. Oh, plus the glass door fridge, and the Keezer. You know it never ends.

Always a good idea to replace an old fridge with a new one for the family and then re-purpose the older fridge. Even better, you can pick up a give away fridge on Gumtree or local newspapers and introduce it as a cost-free option (until you need the kegging components, taps, lines, etc).

...and I'm spent!


----------



## altone (8/9/18)

Weizguy said:


> What????
> Always a good idea to replace an old fridge with a new one for the family and then re-purpose the older fridge.


That's how I got my ferment fridge, moved house - old fridge didn't fit in the kitchen - too tall- aww


----------

